# Who is?



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Who is the best coyote caller in North Dakota and how many did you kill this year What brings you the most secess? 280


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

We're all good up here. We killed the amount that is in the back of our trucks and success comes from the time we put into it. How is that for an answer?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Which office are you running for? Good anwers I have a freind that got caught with too many fish The officer ask hin if he know what the limit was and his reply was as many as I can eat 280


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!

What kind of a fine did that guy get with an answer like that? Nah, truthfully there are lots of great predator callers up here. I am sure that you will get some responses soon on here. Good luck!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

The money part I think was around 200 but they took the fish that made him mad this is one of those guys that sees things differently than anyone else 280


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you asking who shoots the most coyotes or who we think is the best coyote caller in the state? There is a big difference in the two classifications.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

who is the best coyote caller in the state of ND 280


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have heard that Steve Allen are old Fur biologists is really good after studing coyotes for many many years.

As far as shooting a lot of coyotes Todd Heid or his brother Tory shoot a lot of coyotes but are also able to hunt a lot in the winter with their jobs. They have won nationals twice and do a lot of it. they are both pretty good on a call i'm assuming but haven't heard them. and they are both real good guys.

I would say the guy that is actually the best in the state is probaly some guy that never hunts in any of the tournaments and is probaly a trapper and does a lot of hunting in the winter. And only a few people now that he is really good and he keeps his mouth shut about how many coyotes he shoots. Those are usually the ones that are the best but would prefer no one knows that they are the best.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess you understand. Trapping really makes you understand how a coyote trravels how he hides and what attacts him so if you can talk his talk you have a chance to get him I have talked to swift and several other people on your site and will send a month this winter in ND working on the yotes I still want to talk to more people in western ND and want to meet some sheep producers or some one that wants to work on getting their bird populations up and ands to get rid of preditors more than just coyotes 280


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There is Delta waterfowl chapters starting up all over if you don't mind working with that organization i know they are big on getting rid of ALL predators. You could contact those guys and see what they have for you in the western part of the state.
As far as sheep ranchers go i have found that the only real way is to go out there and drive around until you find sheep. I tried contacting the ND Wool groweres association or something to that effect but they weren't real big on giving out phone numbers and locations.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

